# Import Windows Mail to Outlook 2007



## smb56 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone give me the instructions as to how to import mail and contacts form Windows Mail to Outlook 2007. I'm trying to get ready for Windows 7 and I can't quite figure out how this is done. Although I like Windows Mail, there is nothing in Windows 7 that works the same. Outlook 2007 is the only thing I can find to work in conjunction and I can't find out how to import all of my settings to that program.

Thanks,

smb56


----------



## Popstar13 (Jul 1, 2009)

OK open Microsoft office 2007 click on file in the menu bar and select import/export. A window will open with a list of choices, if you need help past this point please post back on this thread..good luck...


----------



## epione (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm trying this since a while, it doesnt work that way!

Originally, when I used Vista, I have exported my mails from windows mail before I upgraded to Windows 7. However, now I wanted so switch to Outlook 2007 and I thought it would not be a problem to import my old e-mails in Outlook 2007. I was wrong. All I can properly import are the exported addresses. When I try to import my exported mails in Outlook 2007 by: File -> Import and Export -> Import Internet mail and adresses -> Windows Mail -> Choosing my folder with exported mails -> OK => I get the error message: "The mail folder could not be opened. If another application is using this file, please close it and try again."

I have also imported my windows mail files in windows live mail and and exported them again and tried to import these files with Outlook 2007. It doesnt work. The only why to get the e-mails in Outlook 2007 at all was per drag and drop the files (e-mails) from the export folder into a folder in Outlook 2007, but while doing so, you loose information such as topic and time, so it doesnt help.

Does anyone have an idea what to do?


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

Please check the below link to get the required information:

http://www.vista4beginners.com/migrate-to-Outlook-2007-and-Windows-Vista


For the above mentioned error "The mail folder could not be opened. If another application is using this file, please close it and try again."
Check out this link(Though it is with Eudora; check for any clue....):
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/189107

I am sure this will work..(**,)


----------



## epione (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for post.

Unfortunately, the links didn't help me.

What is explained in the first link, is exactly what I described in my previous post, "Import your Windows Mail / Outlook Express inbox".

The second link was also not helpful, as this relates to another program, and I think it is not useful for my problem, even if the error message is the same....


----------

